# What is your favorite fin type/color/pattern?



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I posted this in the breeding section and no one responded, so I'll post in here. If anyone can tell me how to delete the other one, it'd be much appreciated! :-D

Anyways, I want to try my hand at breeding, but if I do I would like to know I'd have homes to send them out to. I'm trying right now to legally ship the fish, so anyone in the U.S. I'd be happy to give you fry! Anyone anywhere else in the world, still comment!!

If I were to breed, what would you guys want? I'd be buying a whole new pair for this, so anything you guys want! 

The fry would be decently cheap as well since it is my first time and it is more about gaining the experience than anything. Also, I probably won't spawn until autumn or so, I definitely don't have time or commitment over summer.

Thanks!​


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

i like Dalmation and butterfly and...everything


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not in the market for a new betta right now (I'm at my self-imposed limit) but I love Cambodian crowntails. And I rarely ever see them, but I LOVE half-suns. And ever since Fafnir, I've been bitten by Dragon craze too.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I think my favorite are crowntails. My two crowntails are my babies. I love VT's and other tail types but my CT's are so sweet.

I don't have a favorite color or pattern to a betta as long as their healthy. Akira's the usual dark blue but with a deep orange wash and some violet. (If he lets his rays grow back.) And Kai is a reddish brown color, with ice blue on his dorsal fin and tail. Definietly adore Double Ray CT's though.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Used to be HMs but the tailbiting drives me up the wall. My crowntails (my husbands favorites) look amazing though since their rays are getting really long and they are steadily becoming my favorite. My favorite by far are Giant HMPKs. I have 1 and want more as usual. Lol! I don't really have a favorite color since all bettas are beautiful. I do really like orange and yellow though.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Halfmoons and HMPKs are my favorite.

Koi, Marble or Butterfly markings are my favorite, even though they're totally random!

As for colors anything is cool, but black/red/white seem to get me the most


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I have only been a Betta owner for about 5mo. and I still haven't chosen my favorite. Their all adorable to me! I like looking for different tails than I can normally find. Like when I found Brownie (my HMPK) he was the first one I ever seen at any fish stores around here and I haaaad to have him, but I can't really say I have a favorite for sure.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I love HMPKs, too!! My boy is my absolute favorite. I wanted to pick up all the HMPKs from my local PetCo... LOL. 

CTs seem to be pretty popular... I'm getting my 4 (or 5?) ray CT next week. He's 7th generation copper line. His father is stunning. My boy is a gold CT though, they have the red in them. Some have marbling shown up in them, which my boy might possibly have, I've yet to see him in person. 

Should I post pictures?? See if he should be the one??

I'm thinking maybe I'll breed that male, and then a HMPK. Because then I'll get HMPKs and HMs and people seem to like both... I know HMPKs are kind of hard to sell. But if I could get one with really striking colors & good patterns then do you guys think they'd sell?? I know HMs go in a heart beat, but HMPKs are trickier....


----------



## kif3 (May 10, 2011)

halfsuns and rosetails are my favourite ^^, i love seeing interesting colours on bettas or colour combos ^^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Halfmoons.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Healthy, with no fin rot!

Other than that, I don't care


----------



## Midnightx21 (May 13, 2011)

I've never owned a betta, but I personally love VTs. I was at PetsMart today and saw the prettiest blue Cambodian VT.  However, I also like the Dalmatian pattern.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

am a big fan of solid color half moons and deltas


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

i love them all...Each of them have different little personalities. I am a big fan of veil tails and double tails though...I think they are really pretty.When veiltails get older their fins get _realllly_ long..Atleast my orange guys has...theyre long and flowy now.. (they're all really pretty though haha)


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I love the crosses of a crown tail and a halfmoon/superdelta so they become supersuns! So comb tail. And yellow spotted. I would be hard pressed not to buy that fish.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a major huge soft spot for VTs and CTs. 

I love all colours and tails though as long as they're healthy (I will occasionally rescue an ill betta, but it hasn't happened for awhile). My all time favourite colour combo is green/turquoise marble, with or without dragon scales and any tailtype and my favourite solids are blue, white, pastel, yellow, bright red, orange, any metallics, marbles of any colour, grizzles ... and if they existed, purple.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

everything


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

@Sashimi- LOL!

Ok, my first breeding pair has been picked! Chard's blue marble line! They are halfmoons. It is cute, they start out with full blue color, and lose it with age, making random and beautiful marbling. As well, they have that metallic shimmer that Chard is famous for! These guys *aren't* tail biters!  

My next pair will probably be CTs. I will try and get some really amazing colors for you guys. Large rays, extreme tail definition, and some kind of wild color. 

I am not sure if I want to get into DTs since their tails are semi-random, and VTs don't sell that well... I may try deltas/super deltas, though, and I will definitely get into HMPKs!

So, keep an eye out for me! I will breed HM/HMPK & CT most definitely. 

My first spawn will be around August with the blue marble HMs, I will post up a spawn log then. I am not expecting too much, but I promise you guys the spawn will be pretty dirt cheap! I'm not looking into profit, just to break some-what even. So depending on spawn size, probably $5-ish for females, $8-ish for males. (If for some reason I get 50-some babies the first time with a good male ratio, I will sell cheaper!) 

If you're interested, just keep an eye out for my spawn log under the breeding section in August. ^^


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck with your spawn. I would love to breed bettas, but I don't think my family would agree... 

I love veiltails. They look so elegant with those long flowing fins. I like black and orange bettas, but Im obsessed with Mustard Gas and white!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Halfmoons in shades of blue or green with a butterfly and/ or marble pattern are my favorites.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Look out for my spawn then, Dragonlady!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

For tail type, I have to say HM or HMPK. 

But I LOVE doubletails. The only issue is, it's hard to find a really nice doubletail. :c They often have body form issues and weird looking stumpy-starting dorsals. 

For color.... I adore multis... fancy, monster, salamander, dalmatian... and in solid, I like turquoise/blue dragons and coppers. c:


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

You should have put a poll.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

HMPK, and Mustard Gas coloration. oh god it's lovely. ;w;


----------



## ectangelo (May 17, 2011)

My favorite color is orange, so I would say an orange and cellophane dalmation VT would be EPIC! If that is even possible...


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I love all bettas but if I had to pick a fav it be HMPK's all the way! HM's are beautiful but the tail bitting drives me crazy. 

As for colors.... I love marble and dragons, especially black platinum.


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dragon Halfmoon


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

For tail type I LOVE Crown tails. I think their personality's are the best. Second fav tail type would be HMPK. Color I love MG, reds, blues, yellows. Pattern would be dragon and marble.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

I love all exotic bettas but especially love blue/purple halfmoons with the butterfly-tipped fins. I also really love vibrant combtails in blue-to-red like tye dye or black-to-light green like all gothic lookin.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I like the ones with the big tails. I am not a fan of plaket or any of the females and CT's remind me of spiders *shudders*

As for colors - I dunno. Black ones are pretty but I never see any for sale


----------



## Jess (May 4, 2011)

I had no idea there were so many colors and types of bettas other than the ones at Walmart or pet stores. After learning more about them, I became real partial to the crowntails. And out of all the rainbow of colors out there, my eye is always drawn to the solid black.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

Not untill recently have I fully appreciated the beauty of crowntails, but I'd have to say halfmoon


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

Halfmoon, hands down! lol


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

I used to be such a fan of HM's but they have so many issues with those huge tails. I love how every CT has the same spunk though!  Well at least every one I have had.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm also really liking dragons now. I have three now and I'd love to get more! They're so gorgeous its unreal.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Rosetail all the way!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

halfmoons, and rosetails are gorgeous. I absolutely love green dragons and blues, especially when they have unique patterns with black accents.


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

Crowntails! I love them to DEATH!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

seems like marble halfmoons are the ones that usually keep drawing my eye right now, but I pretty much just love them all, lol


----------



## Shang (Jun 8, 2011)

I love crowntails, but my favorite are veils. My current betta is a red veil and I can't imagine having a gorgeous fish.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I wouldn't put a poll, it'd be impossible to do... With HMs, HMPKs, CTs, VTs, DTs, etc. then dragon, marble, butterfly, rosetail, etc., then purple, orange, green, blue, black, it's just too much D: 

Anyways, I keep seeing HMPK & dragon pop up... should I breed my Julep then? He hasn't had a single issue with his fins, he just keeps getting more and more METALLIC dragon, (not the "real" dragon, but dragon scales) and has insane color patterns... As well, he is full of personality, bubblenests like crazy, and is very polite so far towards any other bettas he sees. Hmmm...


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Julep; 









He also has a slender body compared to most HMPKs who are "thicker". I could get a really nice female to compliment him, she'd probably be smaller with short fins, hopefully to keep them most HMPK. 

Whatcha think?!​


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Halfmoons and I love marbles and anything with cellophane lol Also I love copper it is my weak spot 

and I think your boy is stunning another marble female would make gorgeous babies that I might have to steal lol


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I wish I could get more amazing pictures to really show him off.. He has dragon white scales on his face, complete black scales as well, his tail is a tiger blue/yellow, GAH! <3 And on his top fin he has black polka-dots going on... What the heck is with him?!  

I will try and capture more shots of his coloring/finnage... And I will keep my eye out for a really nice female who will add to his fins (his anal fin isn't the best, but his tail&top fin are very nice) and to try and keep that metallic... We'll see about throwing some marble in the mix  

If I were to breed him I would definitely want to keep the green. It is so difficult to find GREEN bettas, so I will look into green marble females with true green instead of blue.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh that would be amazing and i think the spots happen to some betta and are a throwback of wild betta... and im such a sucker for anything shiny .... all my betta have some sort of dragon scaling on them XD
and I would love to see more photo's of him


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

laughing said:


> Julep;
> 
> View attachment 29867
> 
> ...


I love slender-bodied HMPKs! It's too bad it's considered a flaw from what I hear. :c

Robert used to be all nice and slender but now he's built like a pro wrestler, haha. He suddenly gained all this muscle mass.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

@ laughing- Julep is beautiful! I love his color. If your willing to spend the money on an import I'd contact ninebettas. He's probably your best bet as far as marble HMPK's go. Send him a nice pic of your male and see if he has any females to complement him. My male Fable is the closest to a green marble I've seen.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks PitGirl. I love him and would breed him in a heartbeat if I could find a female that could 'fix' his anal fin flaw... for the most part he is very nicely shaped. Flaring pics within a day or two!

If anyone finds a nice female, post the link??


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I just sent ninebettas an email about a female for Fable. I know you probably don't want to wait a long time but if I end up breeding him I'll hold on to a female for you ;-). I wouldn't mind a Julep baby in return. Here is a photo of Fable in case you don't remember what he looks like. He is more green in real life.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh yes! I love Fable <3 When I saw him I about bought a brother...

That'd be nice to make a trade. A nice female Fable baby for a nice Julep baby??


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Well no female from ninebettas :-(. I guess I'll just keep an eye out for a nice marble or maybe a nice white female.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Why does this female have to be monster? :-( Figures, nice green marble and she's too big for my male...


----------

